# Unbound DNS Privacy



## paparts (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello,

I've been searching on details about unbound's cached data and I couldn't really find a good info.  Does anyone know a link or does anyone know about what data are being cached by unbound?  Because one requirement for our DNS server is the user's privacy and we don't want to store any client related information on our server.  Does unbound only cache the "name - IP" relation only?

Thank you!

Allan


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 8, 2015)

This is most likely better suited toward asking upstream directly.  I would suggest the Unbound mailing lists.  If you get a helpful answer a pointer to the mailing list thread here would be great.


----------



## kpa (Oct 8, 2015)

Unbound is just a DNS forwarder and it caches DNS records without inspecting what is in the queries or in the resulting records. There are many ways to embed personal information in DNS queries and Unbound will not attempt to filter such queries by default, you'll have to write plugins (for example in python, Unbound has python bindings) for such a task.


----------



## Oko (Oct 8, 2015)

kpa said:


> Unbound is just a DNS forwarder and it caches DNS records without inspecting what is in the queries or in the resulting records. There are many ways to embed personal information in DNS queries and Unbound will not attempt to filter such queries by default, you'll have to write plugins (for example in python, Unbound has python bindings) for such a task.


Could you kindly point to some reading/documentation on the topic?


----------



## kpa (Oct 8, 2015)

Oko said:


> Could you kindly point to some reading/documentation on the topic?



Here is one from the official documentation:

https://unbound.net/documentation/pythonmod/examples/example0.html


----------



## paparts (Oct 30, 2015)

Just to answer this; To check a sample of the stored data, we can use the [FONT=Courier New]dump_cache
https://www.unbound.net/documentation/unbound-control.html[/FONT]


----------

